# Hello Everybody, my FIRST post!



## Sweetdaddy (Apr 11, 2021)

Been reading this board for about 5 years now and finally created an account. First, I've got some good tips over the years from this board and looking to expand my cooking somewhat (hobby/for family/do sell my baby backs to friends) on the grill. Now, I like to smoke/grill but I use the Pit Barrel Cooker for the past few years and for the most part have done okay. For instance, I read here how to marinate baby backs with apple/pineapple  juice and have excelled with baby backs. Don't wanna take up too much time but briefly will add a little something about myself and my love for cooking outside with my Pit Barrel cooker and little Weber grill I've had for 20 years. Born in the Northern Virginia area, Veteran, enjoys sports, over 50 plus, God-fearing, love my family, prostate cancer survivor (Thank God) who loves a great hamburger as much as great steak lol.  However, I don't eat Pork besides bacon BUT...my family does so will seek to expand this year on the Pit Barrel. Now while I use the Pit Barrel, please if any advice, send them my way as I'm interested in the different ways we cook over fire.  My taste buds, while I've served, worked and have been able to eat foods both CONUS and OCONUS, if I had to pick one area where I like the cuisine the most, it would be Charleston, SC. Never been to New Orleans and wifey says this is her favorite place to dine so you get the idea of my taste buds. God bless you all!

*My Grill/Smoker:*
Pit Barrel Cooker-I love this thing, it cuts down on time and while there are instances in which a rib to close to the fire, may get burnt, this is my go to. I tweak what I read on here and have learned through trial and error. 
Weber Grill- The grill I'd call a backyard of sorts, mine is 20 years old and I use mainly for my burgers, smaller cooks like fish, veggies, hot dogs, etc.
*Meats:*
I buy local grassfed beef, pastured raise chickens and turkeys from local farms and the meat is the best. For Pork, I use a local Master German butcher so with the meat I get, there is NO excuse for bad anything!
*What I use:*
Straight up coals and wood-Kingsford, Apple, Cherry (my favorite), Hickory. Normally, I mix it up (read it on here). 
Wood-Apple, Cherry, Peach (Myron the Pitmasters tip), Hickory. Think I used Pecan but I lean to the fruity woods with Hickory. 
*My Specialty's:*
Burgers-Various recipes indirectly and my burgers are the bomb! Whether stuffed, flat/patty, they are awesome!
Hebrew International Hotdogs only-Stuffed Brazilian style. A hot dog does not have to be just a hot dog imo but I sometimes do plain Carolina style (chili, slaw, etc)
Baby Back Ribs- I'm the man...enough said (Thanks to this board). My ribs are blue ribbon type $hit lol, 3.8 on a grade scale, between 8-9 on a scale of 10 BUT...would like to master "fall of the bone" and "tender with a good bite"! A good friend (Asian lady) says my ribs are "Just right, not to soft"  lol meaning a good bite... I like the expression from a foreigners view.  
Baked Beans-The bomb...Again, "Blue Ribbon Type $hit" lol. As with a burger, hotdog, beans, no need to be plain imo.
BBQ Chuckies-Another recipe I stole from this board lol.
*What I need help on:*
Brisket-Bruh, if I tear up another one of these, will leave it at that. A brutha needs help real bad! I use a local butcher with awesome meat but only use 5 pounders.
Fish-more so recipes, cook times as it's rare I do fish. Like to order seafood from Alaska (Halibut, cod, scallops, etc.)
Pork-Not a pork eater but family does. So want to do Pulled/chopped BBQ sandwiches, pork loin roast
Beef-Just bought 1/4 side of beef, grassfed from a local butcher and will get to grilling. If any great ideas send them my way.
Fish-Ideas please. 

In closing, first I hope I didn't ramble on to long. However, I've gotten some awesome help from this board and really appreciate it while continue to search for ideas. I don't cook for $$$ but enjoy it when my family likes what I grill/smoke. Also, while I grill, I'm a have my beverage (Stella, Heineken, Austrian/German brew) along with a Cuban Stick (Cohiba, Partagas, Magnum). God bless you all and glad to have found this board!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 11, 2021)

Good to have you finally with us!
Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. You've come to the right place for all the answers you seek. Tell us your brisket method and I'm sure you'll get tons of pointers


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina, good to have you and thank you for your service. Four year prostate cancer survivor here, as well. I once was a Dominican guy for 25 years, but packed away my humidor last year.


----------



## MadMax281 (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from Houston.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina's River Front. Thank you very much for your service and that of the Mrs. and your families service. 
John


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forums....Officially. North Mississippi boy here. 
Jim


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga.  Lots of great info and people here !


----------



## forktender (May 9, 2021)

Sorry I missed this, welcome from sunny Cali. at least its not SoCal I live in NorCal thank God.
I'm a little south...okay way, way, way south of Gods country, Cali SUCKS very badly!!!



Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome from South Carolina's River Front. Thank you very much for your service and that of the Mrs. and your families service.
> John


I couldn't have said it any better than 

 Wurstmeister
  John said it. Thank you brother!!!

Briskets are way easy to make "forktender" not as easy to make them have that perfect pull like you see the smoking Gods on the boob tube do (but totally do able with a little practice). First off I see that you posted " Brisket-Bruh, if I tear up another one of these, will leave it at that. A brutha needs help real bad! I use a local butcher with awesome meat but only use "5 pounders".
LMFAO...I truly get this sentiment !!!

I see that you said 5lbers, so they are most likely brisket flats. Flats can be s complete ball buster to get them right like we all expect. I personally like the "hot & fast method" 290-325* for brisket and butts mainly because I no longer have my pit rig/ offset smoking rig so that TX low and slow just doesn't turn out as well as it did with my pit.

Basically for whole packers and flats I smoke them using my UDS over Royal Oak or B&B  Oak hardwood lump charcoal and  a few 2-3 plum size chunks of either post or red oak, hickory, mesquite or pecan wood you don't need to add much because the oak hardwood lump charcoal puts off a nice oakie flavor on its own.

Like I said I now like doing briskets and Butts on high heat, but I start out at 220*  I smoke it until it reaches an internal temp of 125* then I'll pull it and wrap it in a double layer of pink paper  . I pour 1/2 to 1 whole can of beef consomme, or beef broth then wrap it tightly and crank up the heat to 280 to 325*

Then I start checking for probe tender every hour until it reaches a gentle push back on the probe. Once I get it there I'll start probing every 30 minutes until it probes like room temp butter. I either use my  Thermapen MK4 instant read thermo pens probe or cheap bamboo  skewers which ever I have handy to probe it with.

Then I'll either go straight to the cutting board or my favorite way is to unwrap and put it back on the smoker for 20 minutes to 40 minutes to reset the bark.

Honestly it's that easy I know you can do it.


I forgot to mention that I inject my brisket with an excellent  homemade  beef consomme  the night before the smoke with beef consomme  but Lipton also makes beef consomme or better yet this stuff it really does  gives it a richer, more robust flavor than ordinary  Lipton beef consomme or beef  broth.







If I can help you out in any way just give me a holler using the p/m feature.

I'm glad you found the forum this is an awesome group of people that are more than willing to share their secrets, recipes and techniques.  I found this place back in 2007  and became active in 2008 this site basically taught me how to que and many other techniques and life lessons lol that I use weekly year round.


Enjoy the ride brother.
Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad you finally decided to join us!
Al


----------

